# 85 300Zx in 24 hours of LeMons



## DempkowskiMotorsport (Aug 15, 2008)

hey guys, my names nick dempkowski, i am a off-road racer out of california. 
A few guys from a offroad forum race-dezert.com have entered this race called the 24 hours of LeMons The 24 Hours of LeMons

this is where teams of 4-6 guys run a car that was bought for no more than $ 500. So i came here to pick all your brains! We need all the info we can get about the 300zx, any issues to guys have found, tuning tips.. anything that will help us win this race!!! 

So once again i would like to thank you for taking time to read this!
-nick dempkowski


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Where are the pics?? Killer price!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ZBUM's New Nissan Z31 300ZX Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## Loomis (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

GL on the race, put on a big turbo and go for the win!


----------



## frogers (Oct 21, 2008)

*hello fellow lemons racers*

300zx « Project-Fate Racing Group

most of the links on ZBUMS page dont work...


----------



## frogers (Oct 21, 2008)

*page update*

Project-Fate Racing Group


----------

